# Who is a the top of the Countryside Alliance now?



## JanetGeorge (14 August 2019)

We know Simon Hart had to step down as made a mini Minister by Boris - although CA website still shows him as Chairman.  And it appears Lord Mancroft has been removed too - be interesting to know what's going on but seems to be a reasonably well kept secret.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 October 2019)

Oh hell - I HAD hoped for better!  Ruddy Nick Herbert is the new Chairman.  Former Head of Politics at the BFSS - but was gone shortly after Robin Hanbury-Tenison became CE.  And - from the article in The Telegraph - he appears to be claiming credit for starting the Countryside Alliance!  https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politic...hreat-new-countryside-alliance-chairman-says/


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 October 2019)

What does the Countryside Alliance actually do? Fiddle while hunting and other country sports crash and burn?

(Thinking of the Atherstone debacle amongst others).


----------



## Shay (12 October 2019)

The do campaign politically for feild sports  and rural issues.  They respond (actually quite strongly recently) to misguided or slanted reports in the press and social media.  They were at every party conference - and had speeches at the main two. They were instrumental in the campaign to highlight the LACS' unlawful application for funds from Calor gas, and the campaign which then caused Calor to withdraw the funding (although it remains unclear if the LACS returned the money..) I know their activity within hunting has recently been criticized - but that looks to be moving toward corrected now. They offer excellent support to folk subject to online trolling and abuse; and support business who come under attack from certain sectors of society.

I think its one of those things - we don't really notice what they are doing until we really need them.  Then it is all that matters in the world.

And don't believe everything you read in the telegraph!


----------



## Clodagh (12 October 2019)

Deleted as I was completely wrong!


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 October 2019)

I think Nick is more to blame than The Telegraph for telling the story his way..  yes, he was on the fringe of the setting up of the Countryside Movement before he left the BFSS - in 1995.  It was good at buying expensive office furnitire, and paying the then 'boss' lots of money, but not at much else.  And - after the success of the first Countryside Rally (1997)(run entirely by the BFSS) and the 1st Countryside March (March '98) the BFSS 'mopped up' the broke CM and the Countryside Business Group and became the Countryside Alliance - but all we got from the Countryside Movement was some expensive desks, lol.


----------



## Mule (12 October 2019)

I


JanetGeorge said:



			We know Simon Hart had to step down as made a mini Minister by Boris - although CA website still shows him as Chairman.  And it appears Lord Mancroft has been removed too - be interesting to know what's going on but seems to be a reasonably well kept secret.
		
Click to expand...

 I read Lord Mancroft as
Lord Microsoft ðŸ™‡â€â™€ï¸


----------



## Mule (12 October 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			What does the Countryside Alliance actually do? Fiddle while hunting and other country sports crash and burn?

(Thinking of the Atherstone debacle amongst others).
		
Click to expand...

The CA in Ireland do liability insurance, I'm sure it's the same in the UK.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 October 2019)

Its mandatory for riders to be a member of the CA if attending one localish hunt.


----------

